# How do you kill Java moss?



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

Trying to get it off of a piece of drift wood.

It has been in _*BOILING*_ water for the last 2 hours and does not show ANY sign of dying.


----------



## rrastro (Jun 14, 2012)

you need to either remove or burst the cells. it may not appear dead but i bet it is. another trick would be to freeze it.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

if you boiled it, it is probably dead
but why would you want to kill it anyways? replacing it with a fancier moss or something?


----------



## rrastro (Jun 14, 2012)

You could also soak it in an oxidizer or bleach solution.
You could also bake it in the oven.


----------



## Colorful (May 14, 2012)

You could have ripped it off and sent it to me :thumbsup:


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

Take it out and dose it with Glut. It kills moss easy in strait concentration. So will full strength H2o2 and bleach.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Send it to me.. I kill all moss instantly..


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

microwave


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Hydrogen Peroxide.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Glut/Excel would be the better option (thinking) if using chemicals.
Bleach and H2O2 are both oxidizers and will attack the wood fibers also.
2hrs boiling should have killed it already,


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

larcat said:


> Trying to get it off of a piece of drift wood.
> 
> It has been in _*BOILING*_ water for the last 2 hours and does not show ANY sign of dying.


What do you expect ? Something like its eyes if it had eyes to roll up. For pete's sake its dead.


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

If you want to pay shipping, we have LOTS. 



Colorful said:


> You could have ripped it off and sent it to me :thumbsup:


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

Fancier, yes, but mostly slower growing.

This was in my fiancee's 8 gallon bowfront tank at her office. Little tank grows plants like no bodies business.

Replacing it with Fissidens which should be much more manageable.



HybridHerp said:


> if you boiled it, it is probably dead
> but why would you want to kill it anyways? replacing it with a fancier moss or something?


----------



## aznrice247 (Feb 1, 2012)

use white vinegar.


----------



## Colorful (May 14, 2012)

larcat said:


> If you want to pay shipping, we have LOTS.


I'll take some! How much is shipping?


----------



## Relic (Jul 29, 2012)

larcat said:


> If you want to pay shipping, we have LOTS.


If you're serious, I'll take all you wanna give. Just let me know how much shipping will be and I can pay via pay-pal or send you a check or M/O.


----------



## larcat (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm giving some away locally, and need to leave some in the tank it is in atm as a nitrate sponge.

After I see how much the local folks want, if we have enough left over I'll send out some PMs


----------



## Relic (Jul 29, 2012)

larcat said:


> I'm giving some away locally, and need to leave some in the tank it is in atm as a nitrate sponge.
> 
> After I see how much the local folks want, if we have enough left over I'll send out some PMs


Word. Keep me updated. We may be able to come up with some sort of trade options if you have a lot left. I know that stuff can be pretty expensive in larger quantities.


----------



## Colorful (May 14, 2012)

larcat said:


> I'm giving some away locally, and need to leave some in the tank it is in atm as a nitrate sponge.
> 
> After I see how much the local folks want, if we have enough left over I'll send out some PMs


 Thanks! Just add me on the list


----------

